# Kornit 921 Breeze



## cristymariel (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi! 
Did someone receive the lasted Kornit newsletter announcing the release of the Kornit 921 Breeze? They are going to present it in SGIA 2009 in New Orleans..is anyone going to attend? I'm really exited to hear about this new DOG printer, see some videos, prices etc. 

[media]http://www.kornit-digital.com/pics/pdf/110200911321.pdf[/media]

Thanks!


----------



## doageorge (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Cristina the price will be around 40000 to 42000 euro thats for Europe.You can see a video at busyprinters blog.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I saw this new machine at the SGIA tradeshow and the Kornit rep said that it would be about $50,000 - $55,000 USD.

Here's a photo I took of it at the tradeshow.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

So can anyone report what the major differences between the Breeze and 932DS are?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I spent some time with the Kornit guy at SGIA and the machine was not printing but he told me that it prints white and color at the same time. Heads must be offset a bit. I'm guessing that they are targetting Brother with this machine. Ink price on the Kornit may force Brother to make a move on theirs.


----------



## cristymariel (Sep 3, 2009)

Don-SWF East said:


> I spent some time with the Kornit guy at SGIA and the machine was not printing but he told me that it prints white and color at the same time. Heads must be offset a bit. I'm guessing that they are targetting Brother with this machine. Ink price on the Kornit may force Brother to make a move on theirs.


I hope so! Im just about to open a DTG printing shop and my printer of choice is the brother 541. When the brother 782 came out I hesitated on buying the 541 and now with the new Kornit Breeze coming out Im thinking it twice of investing more on a printer that prints darks. I think I will buy the 541 and wait some years to buy the 782 or Breeze.


----------



## WholesalePrint (Sep 23, 2008)

Cristy wise hope it works out for you.


----------



## Robert72 (Aug 12, 2006)

Anybody knows its max. printing size? It looks narrower than the other kornit models.


----------



## ivancuriel (Dec 3, 2007)

Robert72 said:


> Anybody knows its max. printing size? It looks narrower than the other kornit models.


I found this on their website. They have the kornit breeze listed as one of their products now. They didn't have it a few weeks ago.

*Image Print Size: *Standard: 14" x 18".


----------

